# Visiting Scarborough in a week - parking?



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

HI Everyone

In about a weeks time we will be heading over Scarborough way for a week or so. I want to visit Scarborough for the day, where the best and cheapest place to park in the town?


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Best have a look at this site as it gives you a wealth of info on parking.

Colin


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

Hiya,

Yes, thanks for that, but even that info is two years old !!

I'm looking for something a little more up-to-date


----------



## happytraveller (Nov 29, 2007)

I always park on the Marine Drive which is on the sea front. At this time of year it's pay and display.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

see this

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-109844-10-days0-orderasc-.html


----------

